# img tags not working?



## twardnw (Jun 17, 2010)

any time I try to use an img tag, I end up with a weird link








I try to use my pic host as much as I can, because I know that hosting images, especially for a forum, can eat up TONS of bandwidth...


----------



## thunderdome (Jun 17, 2010)

Just use the direct URL link, and click on the photo icon above (next to the video, calendar, smiley), and past that URL in there


----------



## mythmaster (Jun 17, 2010)

Use the "Insert Image" icon, click on the "Image URL" tab, and paste the link to the image there.

This forum doesn't use BBCode.


----------



## twardnw (Jun 17, 2010)

I've been trying to avoid that, since it uploads the image to their server. I've found a way around by viewing the Source of the post and just dropping a html img tag in, just hoping there's a better/easier way to not have them host pics for me.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jun 18, 2010)

Use the HTML one and it works fine   just click preview and you will see the pics populate then hit submit. there is a Wiki on how to do this.


----------



## mythmaster (Jun 18, 2010)

twardnw said:


> I've been trying to avoid that, since it uploads the image to their server. I've found a way around by viewing the Source of the post and just dropping a html img tag in, just hoping there's a better/easier way to not have them host pics for me.


No, using the URL does not upload the image to the server.


----------



## twardnw (Jun 18, 2010)

ok, this pic I put in the post using the 'Image URL' page to the 'Add or Upload an Image' dialog. Check the URL of the image







it is now :  http://assets.smokingmeatforums.com/c/c1/c1068770_2010-06-17 22_09_23.jpeg


----------



## flash (Jun 24, 2010)

I cannot even start a thread now. On some I cannot answer due to no submit button. I see no smiles or Image adding buttons either. This just started 2 or 3 days ago. Nothing changed on my computer.


----------

